# Just ordered five 2.5" stroke cylinders



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just orderd five .75" bore by 2.5" stroke cylinders. The plan is to have a hallway in my haunt with doors on both sides of the hallway opening a couple of inches and then slaming shut randomly as people walk by. Or maybe I can use them to knock on the doors as people walk by.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I just orderd five .75" bore by 2.5" stroke cylinders. The plan is to have a hallway in my haunt with doors on both sides of the hallway opening a couple of inches and then slaming shut randomly as people walk by. Or maybe I can use them to knock on the doors as people walk by.


cool, sounds sweet I have something similar with a morgue hallway.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

CoolDJTV said:


> cool, sounds sweet I have something similar with a morgue hallway.


Morgue is on my short list too.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Reminds me of Disney's Haunted Mansion with the door knockers banging as you go down the hall!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

:d


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds creepy!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just orderd a Quadruple Solenoid with manifold($60 0n ebay) to operate 4 of the cylinders. I guess I will have to figure what to come up with the spare cylinder. I know, I know! MIB!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

That sounds awesome. I wish I had an indoor haunt!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is what I built with the 4 cylinders and solenoid manifold. 




Two of the drawers are binding up, but it's an easy fix.


----------

